# New Year's Eve Parties



## blazeno.8 (Dec 22, 2009)

For those of you who are hosting or contributing to New Year's Eve parties, what are you planning on making?  Usually I'm into the whole appetizer thing and not a full meal.  I have some things that I'm interested in making, but I haven't fully committed yet.  So far I'm thinking:

Leek and Feta pastries
Gambones al Ajillo (a tapas dish that I fell in love with in Spain)
Croquetas de jamon (another good tapas dish, but one that is not so manageable)
Tiramisu (possibly with flavors other than chocolate and coffee)

I was interested in something like crab cakes or salmon cakes, but I've never really made those before.

Any other recommendations?  I'll be checking out my favorite Spanish tapas blog and update with neat sounding recipes if you guys want.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

I love seafood! Coconut Shrimp FTW.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 22, 2009)

To be honest I've never really had it... is it cooked in coconut milk or coated in coconut meat?

I wanted to do seafood because I have friends who are pesco-vegetarians and I didn't want to just bring some super meaty appetizer.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

It has coconut shavings on it. I'm not sure exactly how you make it, but I'm in love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just don't like when people make it TOO sweet. I just like the hint of it.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 22, 2009)

I made garlic spinach balls as an appetizer on Thanksgiving and they were great!


----------



## bunee (Dec 22, 2009)

theres a crab ragoon recipe in this thread (http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/s...recipe-154042/) . i made it over the weekend for a christmas party and everyone LOVED it ! so many ppl asked for the recipe


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_It has coconut shavings on it. I'm not sure exactly how you make it, but I'm in love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just don't like when people make it TOO sweet. I just like the hint of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I make mine coated with Panko and coconut flakes.  I've never had the actual shrimp taste sweet, only the dipping sauce.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 27, 2009)

I went to Starbucks today and had a red velvet muffin... I think that I might have to incorporate some red velvet into a New Year's celebration...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 28, 2009)

Crab stuffed mushrooms, artichoke and cheese dip with parmesan tortilla chips, chocolate truffles, spicy shrimp wrapped in prosciutto, wontons, raclette, mint fudge.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I went to Starbucks today and had a red velvet muffin... I think that I might have to incorporate some red velvet into a New Year's celebration..._

 
OMG I love Red Velvet muffins!  Off topic but Magnolia Bakery in NYC has the best ones ever!!

Back on topic I usually find interesting appetizers in the freezer section of the grocery store.  We (hubby and I) make a big meal so not everything is made from scratch!  Appetizers are usually bought and then the prime rib, roast potatoes, veg and yorkshire pudding are all from scratch.  Followd by wholemade baking for dessert.

Veggie and cheese trays always go over well.  As well as shrimp rings.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_OMG I love Red Velvet muffins!  Off topic but Magnolia Bakery in NYC has the best ones ever!!_

 
You might be able to enjoy them at home!

Red Velvet Cupcakes with Creamy Vanilla Icing Recipe at Epicurious.com

It claims the recipe is from the Magnolia Bakery. I haven't tried it yet, but want to.


----------

